# options on NX2000 brake upgrade?



## Hallman (Mar 24, 2004)

ie will say 300zx calipers work on the car?
or maybe some other type of four piston caliper?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

for oem the nx2000 brakes are your best option. if you want a 4 piston caliper then check out www.fastbrakes.com


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u cant upgrade ur brakes with other oems....NX brakes are really good to begin with(AD22's)....check out the link sno gave u for aftermarket upgrades


----------

